# Favorite Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Debussy preludes: books 1 and 2.
Debussy Clair De Lune.
Chopin Nocturnes.
Beethoven Symphonies 6 and 9.
Mozart Symphonies 40 and 41.
Bach's Mass in B Minor.
Bach St. Matthews Passion.
Mozart C Minor Mass.
Stravinsky Rite of Spring.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Debussy preludes: books 1 and 2.
> Debussy Clair De Lune.
> Chopin Nocturnes.
> Beethoven Symphonies 6 and 9.
> ...


Nice list of fine & important pieces.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The Beethoven Symphonies.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mahler's 2nd, 4th, 9th, and Das Lied von der Erde
Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin
Schumann's Fantaisie in C
Sibelius' 5th
Berg's Violin Concerto
Scriabin's Vers la flamme
Mozart's Piano Concerto No.23 and Symphony No.41
Beethoven's Pathétique, Appassionata, and late sonatas (nos. 28-32)
Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier Book I

Blanking on others at the moment but these all come to mind


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Work in progress (trying to come to my own top100). These would certainly be in:

Alwyn - Lyra angelica
Bach, JS - Cello suites
Bach, JS - Ich habe genug
Bach, JS - St John’s Passion
Bach, JS - St Matthew’s Passion
Bach, JS - Toccatas and fugues for organ
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1916
Bax - Tintagel
Bax - Symphony 6
Bax - Violin concerto
Beethoven - Symphony 6 ‘pastoral’
Beethoven - Violin concerto
Berg - Violin concerto
Berlioz - Sinfonie fantastique
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms - String quintet 1
Brahms - Symphony 3
Brahms - Symphony 4
Brahms - Violin concerto
Britten - War requiem
Bruch - Violin concerto 1
Bruckner - Symphony 8
Bruckner - Symphony 9
Chopin - Nocturnes
Debussy - Prelude a l’apres-midi d’un faun
Dvorak - String quartet 12 ‘American’
Dvorak - Symphony 9 “from the new world’
Faure - Requiem
Finzi - Cello concerto
Finzi - Clarinet concerto
Franck, C - Violin sonata
Gorecki - Symphony 3
Grieg - Holberg suite
Grieg - Peer Gynt suites
Grieg - Piano concerto
Jongen - Symphony concertante
Karlowicz - Violin concerto
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler - Rueckertlieder
Mahler - Symphony 2
Mahler - Symphony 4
Mahler - Symphony 6
Mahler - Symphony 9
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 ‘Scottish’
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
Moeran - Cello concerto
Moeran - Violin concerto
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mozart - Piano concerto 20
Mozart - Requiem
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an exhibition
Nielsen - Clarinet concerto
Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
Puccini - Tosca
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel - Sheherazade
Ravel - String quartet
Respighi - Fontane di Roma
Respighi - Pini di Roma
Saint-Saens - Symphony 3 “organ”
Schmidt - Symphony 4
Schubert - Die schoene Muellerin
Schubert - Die Winterreise
Schubert - String quartet Death and the Maiden
Schubert - String quintet
Schubert - Symphony 8 ‘unfinished’
Schumann - Piano concerto
Shostakovich - String quartet 8
Shostakovich - Symphony 7
Shostakovich - Symphony 10
Sibelius - Symphony 4
Sibelius - Tapiola
Sibelius - Violin concerto
Strauss, R - Don Juan
Strauss, R - Metamorphosen
Strauss, R - Vier letzte Lieder
Stravinsky - Rite of spring
Suk - Asrael symphony
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6 ‘pathetique’
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto
Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Warlock - The curlew


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of my favorites:

J.S. Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier
Ravel - Piano Trio
Brahms - Op. 116-119
Mozart - String Quintet in G minor
Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Rodrigo - Suite for Piano
Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2
Ives - Symphony No. 4
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

More favorites:

Partch - Delusion of the Fury
Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Strings
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Reich - The Desert Music
Messiaen - The Birth of the Lord
Langlais - 24 Pieces


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Brahms: Symphony No. 3
Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1, op. 8 (original and revised versions)
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2, op. 26
Brahms: String Quintet No. 1, op. 88
Brahms: String Sextet No. 1, op. 18
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2
George Butterworth: The Banks of Green Willow (for orchestra)
Debussy: Clair de Lune
Debussy: String Quartet
Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7
Dvorak : Symphony No. 8
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12, ("American"), op. 96
Dvorak: String Quintet No. 3, op. 97
Dvorak: Humoresque No. 7, op. 101
Elgar: Cockaigne Overture
Grieg: Elegiac Melody No. 2, "The Last Spring" (for orchestra)
Grieg: Holberg Suite
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3, "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4, "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante, K 364
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet, K 581
Mozart: Quintet For Piano and Winds, K 452
Mozart: String Quintet No. 3, K 515
Mozart: Divertimento For Violin, Viola and Cello, op. 563
Mozart: Divertimento No. 17, K 334
Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Pavane For a Dead Princess
Ravel: Mother Goose Suite
Ravel: Rhapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel; String Quartet
Schubert: Symphony No. 9, "Great C Major"
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13, D 664
Sibelius: Symphony No. 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Serenade For Strings
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture ( more popular Dresden version)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - too many works to list.
Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5, Sym. 9, Diabelli Variations, Piano Sonata "Hammerklavier"
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique.
Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2, Sym. 4, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Chopin - Preludes, op. 28, Barcarolle, Fantasia in F minor.
Dvorak - Piano Quintet no. 2
Gade - Elverskud
Handel - Great Keyboard Suites, Messiah
Haydn - Sym. 104, String Quartet, op. 20/2, Piano Sonata no. 59
Mahler - Syms. 2, 4 and 5, Das Lied von der Erde
Medtner - Violin Sonata no. 3 "Epica"
Mozart - Great Mass in C minor, Requiem, Clarinet Concerto, Clarinet Quintet, P. Con. 17, Oboe Quartet
Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto
Nielsen - Symphony no. 3
Ravel - String Quartet
Schubert - Piano Sonatas D. 894 and 959
Schumann - Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana, Davidsbundlertanze, Humoreske
Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues, op. 87, Sym. 10 and 13
Sibelius - Swan
Weber - Grand Duo Concertante for Clarinet and Piano
Weinberg - Violin Concerto
Zemlinsky - String Quartet no. 2, Lyric Symphony


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

Mahler - 5th, 8th, 9th, Das Lied
Bach - Solo violin and cello works
Beethoven - 3rd, 9th, op. 111
Brahms - 1st, 4th, complete chamber music
Mozart - 41st, piano concertos
Wagner - The Ring, Tristan, Lohengrin


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have more, but the ones in the OP are what came to mind first. Threads like this help me explore more music!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Bach - too many works to list.
> Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5, Sym. 9, Diabelli Variations, Piano Sonata "Hammerklavier"
> Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique.
> Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2, Sym. 4, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
> ...


I put Handel's Keyboard Suites on b/c of your recommendation.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

(1) Symphony #9 - Beethoven
(2) Symphony #9 - Mahler
(3) Mass in B Minor - Bach
(4) Tristan & Isolde - Wagner
(5) Symphony #9 - Schubert
(6) Don Giovanni - Mozart
(7) The Ring of the Nibelung - Wagner
(8) Lulu - Berg
(9) Symphony #15 - Shostakovich
(10) Requiem - Verdi
(11) Elektra - Strauss
(12) Aida - Verdi
(13) The Nose - Shostakovich
(14) Glagolitic Mass - Janacek
(15) Messiah - Handel
(16) St Matthew Passion - Bach
(17) Missa Solemnis - Beethoven
(18) Pelleas et Melisande - Debussy
(19) String Quintet - Schubert
(20) Symphony #5 - Beethoven
(21) Symphony #4 - Brahms
(22) Otello - Verdi
(23) The Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
(24) Symphony #9 - Dvorak
(25) Symphony Fantastique - Berlioz
(26) Le Grand Macabre - Ligeti
(27) Saint-Francois d'Assise - Messiaen
(28) Dolmen Music - Meredith Monk (1981 Album)
(29) Piano Sonata #32 - Beethoven
(30) Symphony #41 - Mozart
(31) Symphony #5 - Mahler
(32) Symphony #3 - Brahms
(33) Symphony #3 - Beethoven
(34) Saint Luke Passion - Penderecki
(35) La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ - Messiaen
(36) German Requiem - Brahms
(37) Requiem - Berlioz
(38) Fidelio - Beethoven
(39) Peter Grimes - Britten
(40) The Magic Flute - Mozart 
(41) Diamanda Galas - Diamanda Galas (1984; "Metalanguage" Album)
(42) Symphony #8 - Schubert
(43) Turangalila Symphony - Messiaen
(44) Sonata in G minor for Piano and Cello - Rachmaninov
(45) Symphony #6 - Tchaikovsky
(46) Symphony #5 - Prokofiev
(47) Symphony #2 - Sibelius
(48) Piano Quintet - Shostakovich
(49) Das Lied von der Erde - Mahler
(50) Violin Concerto - Brahms


----------

